# Equine Flu & Tetanus?



## LuckyLaneRider (22 November 2010)

Hi,
Just a general question, please comment if you know the answer, i need to book the vet today but want to make sure my pocket will stretch that far first! How much would you expect to pay for the starting tetanus jab?
& flu? How much would they be each? Cheers!


----------



## paulineh (22 November 2010)

Lucky Lane Rider

Whether you feel that your pocket will stretch to it or not it is important that horses and ponies are covered. 


The injection comes as one.

You will need to have a course of three.

Vaccinations

All horses that are regularly competing or mixing with other horses should be vaccinated against both Influenza (Flu) and Tetanus (Tet). For unvaccinated horses or for those whose vaccinations have expired, the following course is recommended.

First Injection- Flu and Tet Vaccination 

Then a period of 21 to 92 days Second Injection - Flu and Tet Vaccination

A period of 150-215 days then the Third Injection - Flu Vaccination Only

Then a period up to 365 days later you give an Annual Booster Vaccination

The above recommendations fall within current Jockey Club/BHA and manufactures standards. The annual injections can be given on the same date as the previous year but no later, so please book well in advance to ensure this deadline is not missed. The FEI requires that horses competing under their rules should receive a flu vaccination every six months +21 days.

For older, retired and isolated horses, Tetanus vaccination alone may suffice. For sufficient coverage the manufacturer recommends vaccination every other year providing there has been an initial primary course of two injections not more than three months apart.

For horses in competition yards and brood mares, we would also recommend vaccination against EHV1-4. This requires two initial injections given 4-6 weeks apart, followed by regular booster injections at 6 monthly intervals. Pregnant mares are particularly susceptible to abortion due to EHV 1-4 in the latter stages of pregnancy and we would therefore recommend vaccination at five, seven and nine months of pregnancy to prevent this outcome

Hope this helps


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 November 2010)

My horse is 31, I have him vac'd for flu and tet, we don't compete or anything but other people on our yard do so I don't want him picking anything up off them, I sometimes go to fun rides so good for that just in case.


----------



## LuckyLaneRider (22 November 2010)

Thanks for help.
Just gave the vet a call & they charge £37.50 for the combined vaccs.


----------



## jinglejoys (22 November 2010)

What?!!! I was quoted £180 15yrs ago !


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (22 November 2010)

LuckyLaneRider said:



			Thanks for help.
Just gave the vet a call & they charge £37.50 for the combined vaccs.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I pay for the annual boosters and excludes the call out charge.

Did you make it clear it was starting from scratch and they need the full trio of jabs?

From memory I think it was approx £120 excluding visit charges when I had my girl done (fair few years ago now though).


----------



## Dancing Queen (22 November 2010)

i paid £44 for the first lot of injections


----------

